# Where to ground your antistatic wrist strap



## saverworld

Hello all,
Where do I attach my antistatic wrist strap to discharge static while I'm working on my computer? Mine has an alligator clip if that helps.

I know this is a noob question, but thanks everyone.


----------



## 1basket

I ground mine on a screw on the back of my PC tower


----------



## Wrench97

Any metal unpainted part of the PC.


----------



## porkycleaner

you can also by a matt to place your computer on and you would also attached the wristband to the matt to ground yourself


----------



## saverworld

But if you unplug the computer before you open it, and the computer is on a plastic surface, won't the static just sit there or damage components?


wrench97 said:


> Any metal unpainted part of the PC.


----------



## Tyree

Plastic is a non-conductive material and the PC case supports (feet) are also made of non-conductive material.


----------



## saverworld

Doesn't that prove my point? I think you should have the static carried away from to pc, not through it.


Tyree said:


> Plastic is a non-conductive material and the PC case supports (feet) are also made of non-conductive material.


----------



## Tyree

If everything in contact with the PC case is non-conductive then the ONLY source of static electricity is your body. The grounding strap discharges that "VERY SMALL" amount through the grounding strap to the PC case. Connecting the strap to a direct ground would allow the charge to from your body to flow to the delicate Mobo components that are "isolated" from the PC case via the standoffs.


----------



## sandman55

The important thing is to connect the alligator clip of the grounding strap to a non painted part of the case then it doesn't matter if the case is grounded or above ground the important thing is that the case and your body are at the same potential so that no static can flow from your body to components because components are also connected through their circuitry to the case. So if your body were charged with static the case would be the same so there would be no difference in potential your body and the case would be as one before you touch components.


----------



## saverworld

So the static wrist strap doesn't eliminate static, it equalizes the current between you and the pc, so when you touch components, there is no static discharge to or from anything. In summary, connect the wrist strap to the pc case, on a conductive part such as the psu or unpainted part.


----------



## Tyree

Now you've got it, sort of. The grounding strap conducts any static electricity from your body to ground thereby preventing said static discharge from reaching and delicate components.


----------



## saverworld

I don't 100% understand, however I know what to do: Attach the alligator clip to a conductive part of the case.

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree

Now you've got it!


----------



## saverworld

Thanks all, you're great!


----------



## ChadBrommer

I go to school for computer networking and took a repair class. From everything I have seen, you do not need a strap. Touch the case every once in a while, wear shoes, and don't play with balloons while fixing your PC.  You should be set then.


----------



## sandman55

ChadBrommer said:


> I go to school for computer networking and took a repair class. From everything I have seen, you do not need a strap. Touch the case every once in a while, wear shoes, and don't play with balloons while fixing your PC.  You should be set then.


You can get away with touching the case each time you go in but a grounding strap is better because you may forget to ground yourself each time you go into your case. I think when you say wear shoes you mean leather shoes (and better without socks) because rubber soled shoes are insulators. I have an old a copy of Mark Minasi's "The Complete PC upgrade and Maintenance Guide" and in it he has said he has gone bare foot to discharge himself when he hasn't had a strap and he grounds himself each time he goes into the case.

When I work on my PC I not only use a ground strap clipped to the case but I also plug the PC into the earthed wall socket and make sure the switch on the wall socket is off. That way I know that not only am I at the same potential as the case but if there is any static it will go to ground. I am a bit reluctant to recommend this to others because I don't know the state of their electrical systems, but as an electrician I know my outlets are properly grounded and the switches are in good order

Also it's not just balloons where you get static. Synthetic clothing can also play a part I have found just moving about on my computer chair (while wearing rubber soled shoes) I have become charged and when I touched my computer I received a small shock.


----------

